# How does OJ affect an FOBT?



## csummerford (Jan 2, 2004)

I got my fecal occult blood test results back and all three tests were positive for blood. I remember that I drank a few glasses of OJ during the time of testing b/c that was the only thing in the house to drink. Now, I have a colonoscopy scheduled, which I am SO not looking forward to. Do you think the OJ affected the outcome of my test that much? Should I get another FOCT before this colonoscopy goes through?


----------

